# 5/1/08 report CBBT



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

went out with intensions of catching tautog at the rocks. well first drop in the water with fiddler crabs i hooked into a 35 inch striper! by far the largest fish ive caught in saltwater to date  nice fight , took a picture, released the fish and forgot to save the damn photo. after that a few bites but no hook ups. waves were like 3-6ft and rough as hell out there. going back out tommorow.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

LOL...thanks for the report...


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

wow i just relized when i edited the post it somehow got mixed up mods can u fix this please?


done


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

fishing from a boat?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

He's a yakker.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

TAUTOG 

[Regulation 4 VAC 20-960-10 et seq.]

Minimum Size Limit……………..…14 inches
Possession Limit..............................4 per person

Closed Season: May 1 through June 24


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

yep,out of a boat . yea good thing we didnt catch any and keep them . 


Anyways i was suppose to work and at the last minute they called and didnt need me, buddy of mine calls me up and we went out today in search for more rockfish and found them . in all landed a 28, 29 and a 31 .small live spot and eel was bait of choice .


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

shorefisher,
what kind of yak are you using in 6 ft waves?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

yeh 3'-6' waves in any yak is rough!!


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

not a yak guys , fishing out of a boat im not crazy ! lol idk how this was posted in the kayaking forums .


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm starting a thread about pics and reports. Personally I've never been one to take pictures until I got my children involved with fishin. I prefer to enjoy the moment and memory. Either or any way, it's all fun.

The canoe is good but it ain't a kayak...man I loved the day...once again soon!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> not a yak guys , fishing out of a boat im not crazy ! lol idk how this was posted in the kayaking forums .


That was likely my fault - when you were asked in one of the posts if you were a boater, I spoke out of turn and stated you were a yakker. So a moderator likely moved it from the Virginia board to the Kayak board, assuming it was a kayak report...now, our ever-vigilant moderators have corrected it and put this report in the Boating forum, just as soon as you stated that it was from a boat.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

RoryGoggin said:


> That was likely my fault - when you were asked in one of the posts if you were a boater, I spoke out of turn and stated you were a yakker. So a moderator likely moved it from the Virginia board to the Kayak board, assuming it was a kayak report...now, our ever-vigilant moderators have corrected it and put this report in the Boating forum, just as soon as you stated that it was from a boat.


not a problem Rory , how did u do the other day fishing?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

ROFLMAO...thanks for the report...


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

About the same the first day we went to that spost...but you did miss meeting a couple of people you might have wanted to meet. :fishing:


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

RoryGoggin said:


> About the same the first day we went to that spost...but you did miss meeting a couple of people you might have wanted to meet. :fishing:



Ah man please dont tell me the plAyboy playmate models where there? 

just lmk when u wanna go back out .


----------

